# Lamb not gaining



## Tuesday (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry to be posting again I feel like the needy one on here, but I am concerned and need some advice. One of my ewe lambs I weighed yesterday and she didn't gain any weight since 2 days ago. She is one of triplets to a momma with half a bag. I have been giving one of her brothers 3oz every 3-4 hrs hoping that'd help her get enough of mom's milk. I see her nurse often....but I see the other two nursing too. She is the one that licks at the mineral tub a lot, probably because she's hungry(I'm thinking now). But when I tried to give her a bottle yesterday she fought it the whole time and I could only get an once down her; same story for my husband this morning. I'm not sure what else I can/should do. I'm going to try to get as much as I can down all three of them today. Should I separate the 2 boys from the mama and just bottle feed them hoping that allow her to get enough from the momma. Both her brothers gained 1.5 and 2 lbs in the 2 days she gained nothing. My poor girl


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 27, 2013)

If they are all three nursing then she's not getting enough. The greedy boys will take the bottles and nurse as much as they can too   I'm sure that's why they have gained and she hasn't. I would just pull the boys and bottle feed them since they are already okay with the bottle and let her be the only one nursing. I know it's a pain, but it looks like your mommy just doesn't have enough to go around.  Try that for a few days and see how her gain is. Good luck!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd try separating them for a few hours at a time. Stick the boys in a dog crate or something. Just to allow Sis some time with the milk. I'm guessing that they are bigger and pushier than she is. I'd also keep pushing the bottle. She may fight it, but if she's hungry enough, she should eventually realize that it's good and you aren't trying to poison her. 

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 27, 2013)

I would give Purplequeenvt's idea a try for a few days and see if  all three are gaining. Hopefully that will work and you won't have any full time bottle lambs!!  
If there is still a gaining issue, then, pulling off one or two of the ram lambs would probably be the way to go.
Good luck!


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the help I'll let you know how it goes. Hopefully they can still stay with their mama some of the time. I don't want to be their mama!


----------

